# Reccomended push blocks



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Guys I've seen discussion for push blocks for table saws and the clear winner seemed to be the Gripper . Is that the recommended manufacture for table routing to? Was going to order the Bench Dog version instead

http://www.amazon.ca/Bench-Dog-10-0...art_1_1_p?ie=UTF8&refRID=0VZD6ZHDZCJCH2NXQG81


Ok just found the Gripper in the router table version . Maybe there better yet? 

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=71451&cat=1,240,45884


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rick, the push pads you are looking at will work well and so will the Grrripper. I think having two Grrrippers is the way to go.

The Router Workshop push blocks are what I use most with my router table. The first design is just a square of wood with a hole drilled in it for a shaker peg. You can use it on 4 sides and then replace the wooden block as needed. (My fingers are clear of the bits cutting path)

I do not have photos of the other push block design on this PC yet but they are elsewhere on the forums as is the PDF file. I am just adding it here so it is easy to find.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

The way your fingers look in that third pic there while pressing down on the stock, I'd be afraid I would push too hard and they would slip and go right into the bit. 

One thing that works well for me is to use some scrap 2x and 1x wood and make a quick and dirty push block that encapsulates the stock from above, behind, and from the side away from the fence. I normally use brad air nails to hold it together, and make it large enough to ensure nail placement is kept out of the bit path also, and the added benefit is that it ends up being large enough for my hand, and sometimes even two hands. I don't have one available to show just now. Sadly, my shop is non existant as of now. We moved to a new house and I have not yet been able to unpack, and nearly every scrap of wood I had prior to moving was tossed.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Guys I've seen discussion for push blocks for table saws and the clear winner seemed to be the Gripper . Is that the recommended manufacture for table routing to? Was going to order the Bench Dog version instead
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/Bench-Dog-10-0...art_1_1_p?ie=UTF8&refRID=0VZD6ZHDZCJCH2NXQG81
> 
> ...



took several grout floats and added heels to them... across the width and others length wise... one both edges for small pieces...
added no slip pads to them...
all at a big box and very cheap...
you could prepurpose used floats...

Stanley National S845-009 Stanley 4 By 5 Inch Self Adhesive Black Rubber Grip Blankets Pack Of 2 (886780002447,3)


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

I use the GR-200 version of the Grr-Ripper. It does double duty at the table saw and the router table. I find that it is safe and comfortable with lots of clearance above the blade or bit for my hand. It's advantage is in the gripping strength of the pads. Since I got it, I haven't used any of the other many push sticks/pads I have.

Some of their videos indicate you should have two, especially when ripping longer boards on the table saw, however when I do that, I simply push the stock into the blade normally and when the stock/my hands get closer to the blade I grab one GrrRipper and feed the rest of the stock past the blade.

Vince


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

I have had a gripper for some time now and have tried to use it, but just don't like it. I took my hand saw and traced the handle on a piece of plywood cut it out and use that for a push stick. It didn't cost a thing and there is no adjustments to make.


----------



## olliecooper (Jul 18, 2013)

I have a couple of Bench Dog's. I use them for router, table saw and jointer. They work very well for me. By the way, in the US, they are on Rockler for $9.99. 

I did hear that a number of years ago that Rockler purchased the Bench Dog company. So, it sort of makes sense that they would have the best price on Bench dog items.


----------



## dmfotoman (Apr 16, 2014)

I agree with the Grripper 200. I use one with the optional handle offset and trailing hook accessories. Works great on the table saw and router table


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Duane, I was making a shallow rabbit cut, the pressure is only down. The bit rotation pulls the wood against the fence. The push block provides the alignment; the BB plywood was free of knots/imperfections. In the unlikely event that the wood had caught my fingers would of been carried away from the bit with the wood. Had the piece been smaller, included imperfections like crossed grain/knots or if I had been making a full edge cut I would of been using a Grrripper or the Router Workshop push stick. (It forms a pocket for great control) I will snap a couple new photos of it this weekend. I encourage everyone to download the free PDF and make one of these great designs.

You are right to always question safety issues!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You are correct Ollie, Rockler does own Bench Dog. You can also find Bench Dog at some HD's.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Larry, It does take some getting used to setting up the Grrripper. It really shines on the table saw since it controls both your work piece and the cut off. You may of noticed in the photo that one of my Grrrippers has a black handle and the other one a yellow handle. I use the black handled one as the leading hold down; the yellow handled one has the push shoe down to help guide the wood.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Another option from micro-jig that works very well at the router table is the GRR-Rip Block. If you keep your eye out you can get one for $25. It has the same material on the bottom as the GRR-Ripper, and also has 4 gravity hooks to make pushing your work piece very easy and safe to do.

I have several that get used at my router table, jointer, and band saw.

Micro Jig | GRR-RIP BLOCK | The Smart Hook Pushblock | Gravity Heel Hooks | Woodworking Safety Tools | Jointer Pads | Router Table Pushblock | Bandsaw Vertical Pushblock |


----------



## MorrisonCharles (Feb 13, 2009)

I have both the bench dog and the Gripper Block. I use the Gripper Block almost 100% of the time on the jointer and I need another one to keep on the router table.


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Rick

I bought 2 Grrripers a year or so ago. Don't use them a whole lot but when I do I feel very secure about the safety they provide. Very happy with the purchase. Mike


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Mike

Nice Pushstick. Thanks for sharing the plan. On my "Make it!" list.

Mike




Mike said:


> Rick, the push pads you are looking at will work well and so will the Grrripper. I think having two Grrrippers is the way to go.
> 
> The Router Workshop push blocks are what I use most with my router table. The first design is just a square of wood with a hole drilled in it for a shaker peg. You can use it on 4 sides and then replace the wooden block as needed. (My fingers are clear of the bits cutting path)
> 
> I do not have photos of the other push block design on this PC yet but they are elsewhere on the forums as is the PDF file. I am just adding it here so it is easy to find.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, Rick Rosendahl gave me permission to post that plan for our members several years ago. I had it in a sticky thread that is now very difficult to find. I mention to Cricket that it would be good to make the old sticky threads available in one easy to find location. They are filled with great answers to the most commonly asked questions.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Aha; so _that's_ why Cricket needs a nap! 
Router Forums - View Single Post - Totally Random Chat Thread


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for the comments all . I think I'm just going to buy both lol


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Grrrippers are great but not the only thing to use. Don't forget feather boards and push sticks. Every task is different and a smart woodworker uses the safest techniques.

Also, the router table isn't like the table saw - fingers can get closer to the action. Though, you do have to be thoughtful and careful!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

PhilBa said:


> Grrrippers are great but not the only thing to use. Don't forget feather boards and push sticks. Every task is different and a smart woodworker uses the safest techniques.
> 
> Also, the router table isn't like the table saw - fingers can get closer to the action. Though, you do have to be thoughtful and careful!


Yes great point Phil . I have a few push sticks and I just ordered 2 woodpecker feather boards , 2 double Jessem feather boards and 2 Jessem single feather boards . 
Hey what's life without debt


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

RainMan1 said:


> Yes great point Phil . I have a few push sticks and I just ordered 2 woodpecker feather boards , 2 double Jessem feather boards and 2 Jessem single feather boards .
> Hey what's life without debt


Rick,
The Jessem Feather boards sure do have their place. I have three sets of the doubles. They were purchased for the primary purpose
of cutting miter lock joints.

As you know or will find out if you don't know, they can be assembled in two ways for different distances from the miter slot, one arrangement is for the cut when the board being cut si laying flat on the table, but that set up of the feather boards will not work when making the cuts with the face of the board being cut is flat against fence. The set up of the feather boards have to set in the other set up arrangement for those cuts. 

Since it's a hassle to take them apart and do a new set up, I just have enough of them so that I don't have to take them apart and put them back together which just saves time, in fact quite a bit of time. But the feather boards do work well for that application, but they will not work on the TS on for narrow cuts as the travel in their bases is very limited, thus they are limited to what thay can be used for as I see it anyway.

Jerry


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

While we are talking about the safe way to use your router I am going to include a couple photos of the Vac Guard. This is another useful sticky thread and member video that are now difficult to find. The plans are somewhere on the forums.

The Vac Guard works as a safety starting pin, bit guard, work light and dust collection accessory.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Mike said:


> While we are talking about the safe way to use your router I am going to include a couple photos of the Vac Guard. This is another useful sticky thread and member video that are now difficult to find. The plans are somewhere on the forums.
> 
> The Vac Guard works as a safety starting pin, bit guard, work light and dust collection accessory.


Yes Mike I was going to use clean sweep inserts which I have already purchased , plus build a box underneith for lower dust collection . Also when I build a few fences they will both have dust post on them .
I gotta say I hate dust and I have a DC from General so I may as well use it to minimize it as much as possible


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

@Mike
http://www.routerforums.com/table-m...e-hand-routing-building-vacuum-bit-guard.html


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks John. I know Marty and I spent a half hour finding the member videos tab one night. It can be found by going to the bottom left of the page and selecting classic view.


----------

